# Induced due to Pre-eclampsia



## stacy1991

Hi there, 

I was just wondering if any of you were induced due to Pre-eclampsia and if so how many weeks were you, has all your sysptems gone down e.g blood pressure, swelling etc. And is your baby developing fine.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was induced because of pre-eclapsia at 41+3

I had pills to reduce my bp, but it stayed down on its own by the next morning. swelling probably took two weeks to go completely, but i had to have a section in the end so my swelling got much much worse afterwards. im not sure if it would have gone down sooner had i had a natural delivery.

Obviously at 10 days over my little man was already well cooked so he was fine, 9lb 15oz and super healthy! X


----------



## stacy1991

Hi Lil_Pixie

Thank you 4 ur reply. i too was induced to Pre-Eclampsia at 37+2, i didnt get digonised with it until i was 36+4. At the time i didnt really regonise any swelling now looking back at photos i am like how didnt i realize. my wrists became swollen and very very sore to the point it would hurt to pull down on a door handle after i delivered my boy, my blood pressure slowly went down, the protein went out of my urine and the swelling went down but my wrists are still sore and my engagement ring still does not fit my finger, i went to the docter and he said its fine and should go down by time, but im not so sure. 
Did you have the sore wrists.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

not wrists, but the joints in my fingers were really sore. i couldnt open a can or a jar or do up zips and i found it really hard to move my fingers at all when id been sleeping. 

i couldnt wear my wedding ring at all from abut 30 weeks but i had it back on within about 2 weeks of him being born


----------



## embojet

I had a emergency c-section due to Pre-E at 29 weeks last time. Molyl was in NICU and SCBU for 7 weeks, and came home on oxygen for while. She is now 3 years old and you wuoldnt know she'd been through any of it. I have been closely monitored throughout this pregnancy and all fine so far.


----------



## hattiehippo

I developed pre-eclampsia while being induced for high blood pressure at 40 + 1.

I was lucky to avoid a EMCS. My blood pressure was a problem after the birth and went back up again. I was readmited to hospital for 2 days when Tom was 5 days old and on medication for 3 months. Tom was absolutley fine - 7lb 14oz and no problems at all.

I was very swollen from about 31 weeks and had to take my rings off. I could only wear 1 pair of very loose shoes from 35 weeks. It took about 2 weeks for the worse swelling to go down but I did have burning pains in my ankles and wrists and hips for about 6 months after Tom was born.


----------



## hawalkden

I was 35 weeks when I went in with huge legs and dizzy spells. When the doctor saw me he said I was staying in and getting induced in 12 hours time. All fast paste and like wtf is going on! 
That was at 7pm Friday 4th Nov. I was given my first steriod injection for their lungs and then left alone for a few hours nothing was happening. Two weeks prior though my cervix was 2cm. So was checked and it was 1cm soft! 
11pm OH was debating weather to go home or not, he said yeah, so whilst walking with him to the main doors I got a sharp pain. So we woddled back to the delivery suite and was put back on the monitoring when m/w checked it was having contractions. Even though every 20 minutes and just lasting 5/6 seconds she said we'd have a baby before the 12 hour inducing time! 
So OH stayed :lol:! Doctor came and checked me and I was 4cm and wasn't feeling the contractions as such. Think I was to tired to noticed then the next few were like woooo! So was given diamorphine to help me sleep. Nothing happened till 2.30am where I said I needed a wee, was moving off the bed and I cried to OH thinking i'd weed but I hadn't my waters had broken. 
9 hours later got to 8cm and needed emergency forceps.
Then Isaac ivor was born at 11.29am 5th Nov weighing 6lb 14oz. Chunky monkey. The doctor who was going to set my drip up 30 minutes later delivered him! :).

He did spent 3 weeks in NICU due to the jaundice from the blade mark and his sugars not coming up. I'm a Type One Diabetic too. 

my swelling went stright away and his development is all correct :). 

sorry for the mini essay.


----------



## stacy1991

Hi ladies.

Thank you all for posting ur experiences with pre-eclampsia.

Although mine wasnt as bad as what you ladies had it, it still is a very scary thing to go through when its all happening so quick and you don't excatly no what is going on.

But its great that we all got through it and all our symptons went back to normal and we all have healthly beautiful babies as an outcome of what we had to go through.

Thanks again


----------

